# santé de ma batterie macbook blanc unibody : grippe A ?



## drtran (15 Novembre 2009)

Hello,
heureux acquéreur d'une macbook blanc unibody (late 2009), je suis inquiet pour la santé de la batterie inamovible :
dès le premier jour, istat pro m'indiquait une santé à 97%. Depuis, je n'ai fais que des cycles complets, et un recalibrage en suivant cet article :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html
mais, après 9 cycles, je tombe déjà à 94%
à votre avis, il y a vraiment un problème ou je m'inquiète pour rien ?
et, d'autre part, est-il possible de déconnecter complétement la batterie pour ne travailler que sur secteur ?
merci de votre aide...


----------



## gildas1 (15 Novembre 2009)

c'est vrai que c'est surprenant tu devrais attendre un peu et si cela se degrade remmener ton mac au plus vite!

sinon non il est impossible d'alimetner sans la batterie car elles sont amovibles maintenant


----------



## drtran (16 Novembre 2009)

il n'existe pas de solution logicielle pour "shunter" la batterie ?


----------



## Tox (16 Novembre 2009)

Même machine et même constat...

*7 cycles et 92%*

Par contre, l'autonomie constatée est vraiment bonne. La machine tient largement une journée de mon travail, là où l'ancienne tenait plus ou moins 75% d'une journée.

Toutefois, j'attends encore quelques jours avant de descendre vers l'Apple Store du coin, car le comportement de cette batterie est à l'opposé des iBook et MB C2D et je préfère m'assurer d'une possible prise en charge.


----------



## ~Pi~ (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon macbook blanc unibody et Istat m'indique déjà une batterie à 94% pour deux cycles de charge.

Est ce problématique? Vous avez plus d'info à ce sujet ?


----------



## Pierrou (16 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être iStat n'est-il pas, dans sa forme actuelle, à même de donner une indication précise de la santé de la batterie ? Sur une machine toute récente, c'est possible.


----------



## Cleveland (16 Novembre 2009)

Tox a dit:


> Même machine et même constat...
> 
> *7 cycles et 92%*
> 
> ...



Le mien ( qui n'est pas le mien ) est a 9 cycles et 97%  ... Ce qui est assez " marrant " des fois quand je suis sur batterie ça peut aller de 4h de durée de vie a 7h en quelques minutes et lumo identique ... Bizarre mais je ne m'inquiète pas


----------



## havez (16 Novembre 2009)

Ou alors utiliser Coconut Battery qui est spécialisé au niveau de la batterie


----------



## Tox (16 Novembre 2009)

Les utilitaires cités donnent les mêmes infos qu'Informations Système... Les chiffres sont donc justes.


----------



## ~Pi~ (16 Novembre 2009)

puisqu'on parle de batterie.

Ma batterie ne se recharge pas à 100% (bloqué à 98%) alors que le témoin de charge de l'alimentation est au vert. Est ce normal ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

On retrouve ce problème sur le test de macge:
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127096/test-du-macbook-blanc-unibody/7
Et notamment sur la screen de coconut battery.
http://static.macg.co/img/2009/06/macbook_late_2009/18.jpg

On y retrouve:

1) un état de batterie à 95%.

2) Une batterie sur secteur chargée à 98% qui ne charge plus.

Etrange et bizarre.


----------



## Cleveland (16 Novembre 2009)

Cocunut qui n'est peut être pas a jour ?

Parce que j'ai un temps de vie de 98%


----------



## Vladimok (17 Novembre 2009)

J'ai également un coup 98, 99, et maintenant 100 %.

Es vraiment significatif ?


----------



## kanak (17 Novembre 2009)

Hello

Faites une calibration avant de prendre ces chiffres au sérieux. Avant calibration, les chiffres sont erronés.

Pour travailler sur secteur: brancher le portable, batterie pleine, le portable ne touche pas à la batterie.

Pour moi: 6 cycles, santé 96%


----------



## gildas1 (17 Novembre 2009)

32 cycles et 98%

en faisant la calibration chaque mois


----------



## Bombigolo (17 Novembre 2009)

9 cycles et 100% .

A 98% ou 99% sur secteur , il semble normal que cela ne bouge pas , la charge reprends en dessous de 95% , 
il suffit de debrancher le mac jusqu'à ce qu'il tombe dans les 90% , pour qu'il reparte en charge quand on le rebranche 
( c'est en tous cas ce que j'ai constaté sur le dernier et precedent MB )


----------



## Tox (17 Novembre 2009)

Pourrait-on en rester au batterie MB 13" unibody (pas les pro), histoire de voir si nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas ?

PS : bien entendu, les chiffres que je donne tiennent compte du calibrage.


----------



## Verti (18 Novembre 2009)

8 cycles et 93%... sur Macbook blanc unibody


----------



## Cleveland (18 Novembre 2009)

Quand la batterie est passé a 95% de durée de vie , j'ai mis la batterie sur secteur et depuis elle est remontée a 98% de durée de vie .

Bizarre mais ça marche


----------



## Tox (18 Novembre 2009)

Par rapport à mes autres portables, je ne la sens pas cette batterie... Je ne m'en vais pas tarder à prendre contact avec Apple.


----------



## Cleveland (18 Novembre 2009)

Tu nous tiens au courant pourquoi Coconut indique ?


----------



## drtran (19 Novembre 2009)

Tiens nous au courant si tu prends contact avec Apple...
En tout cas je suis toujours à 94% après 12 cycles complets. La capacité réelle de la batterie est peut-être tout simplement en dessous de celle annoncée...


----------



## Vladimok (19 Novembre 2009)

Tox a dit:


> Pourrait-on en rester au batterie MB 13" unibody (pas les pro), histoire de voir si nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas ?
> 
> PS : bien entendu, les chiffres que je donne tiennent compte du calibrage.



Comment procede-tu pour un bon calibrage ?

Merci


----------



## gildas1 (19 Novembre 2009)

tu debranches le chargeur et laisse ton ordi se decharger jusqu'à l'extinction

dès qu'il est eteind tu le laisse 5heures dans cet état

puis tu le recharge 


dès qu'il est au maximum tu peux vérifier son état avec coconut battery


----------



## Verti (20 Novembre 2009)

Ma batterie vient de perdre 1% et tombe à 92% après 10 cycles de charge...


----------



## nono657 (20 Novembre 2009)

salut à tous,

moi la batterie de mon nouveau macbook unibody est à 96% apres seulement 6 cycles de charges, y'a de quoi se poser des questions sur la batterie .


----------



## kassk8 (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir tlm !!

Voila pour moi 






Bon moi je rencontre d'autres problèmes. L'ordinateur (une charge complète de la batterie faite) ne se réveil pas lorsque je le rouvre. Le seul moyen de le faire se réveiller est de le brancher sur le secteur.

Ce soir par exemple, charge de batterie similaire, ordinateur éteind depuis mercredi, et ben plus un seul signe de vie, j'appuie sur l'indicateur sur le côté, une seule loupiote s'illumine.
Je branche la prise secteur, j'appuie sur l'intérupteur, là, il s'allume. Suprise du chef la batterie à fait le plein en 5 minute montre en main ...

Et bien dans ces moments là j'ai franchement envi de lui péter la gueule ... ou de le vendre !

Bon si vous avez les mm expériences !


----------



## Tox (20 Novembre 2009)

Verti a dit:


> Ma batterie vient de perdre 1% et tombe à 92% après 10 cycles de charge...





nono657 a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> moi la batterie de mon nouveau macbook unibody est à 96% apres seulement 6 cycles de charges, y'a de quoi se poser des questions sur la batterie .



J'ai connu le passage à 96%.

Maintenant, j'en suis au 10e cycle et la batterie annonce 91%...

En pratique, l'autonomie est toujours bonne, mais je suis agacé par cette perte de près 10% en quinze jours. Où sont les 1000 cycles promis par le constructeur ???


----------



## Cleveland (20 Novembre 2009)

Tu as fais le calibrage ? 

Tu as appelle Apple ?


----------



## Verti (21 Novembre 2009)

J'essaie le  calibrage et je vous donne le résultat demain matin...

EDIT : j'avais laissé la batterie de mon macbook se vider complètement, j'ai attendu les 5 heures, je viens de le brancher et de le rallumer : la santé de ma batterie vient de chuter à 88%...


----------



## gildas1 (21 Novembre 2009)

elle semble avoir un pb ta batterie


----------



## plo0m (21 Novembre 2009)

100% et 16 cycles pour moi (MBP 13 mid 2009)
101 ou 102 même, puisque je suis à 5455 au lieu de 5450 mAh. 
Ca change, y'a deux jours j'avais 98%, y'a une semaine, 4580 mAh.

Je vous laisse, y'a une mouche qui tourne, elle me plait bien, elle a un joli ptit cul, je pense que je vais me la faire


----------



## Verti (21 Novembre 2009)

11 cycles désormais, santé de la batterie : 90% (elle est remontée de 2% cette nuit).

J'ai donc appelé Apple pour avoir plus de renseignements : selon eux, c'est normal. Je leur ai bien indiqué que la capacité totale était de 5500 MAh et que chez moi la capacité réelle avoisinait les 4950. "C'est normal c'est normal, 4950 c'est déjà très bien".

S'ils le disent...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Novembre 2009)

Mmm, on a peut-être trouvé un énième vice de fabrication de RevA....

Auquel cas, réjouissez vous (relativement, certes  ), ça n'empêche pas l'ordi de fonctionner, et si le problème est officiellement reconnu, il sera pris en charge gratuitement par Apple...


----------



## Tox (21 Novembre 2009)

D'accord avec toi, Pierrou !

Ma première rév. A ! Je sens que je ne vais pas être déçu :rateau: D'un autre côté, je connais la règle des A, je ne peux donc pas vraiment me plaindre.

Mais bon, avec un peu de chance, on va tous se retrouver avec une nouvelle batterie dans les six mois 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------




Cleveland a dit:


> Tu as fais le calibrage ?
> 
> Tu as appelle Apple ?



Calibrée deux fois !

Par contre, pour Apple, je risque de passer dans l'AS genevois, mais j'attends que l'autonomie soit vraiment touchée. Ce serait dommage de se battre pour changer une batterie et de tomber sur la même série


----------



## Cleveland (21 Novembre 2009)

Tu comptes aller les voir ? Où je peux aller les voir ?


----------



## Sklad. (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai également un MB dernière version, et pour le moment coconut m'indique 5491mAh de capacité totale réelle, toujours 100% après 6 cycles... Bref ravi de mon p'tit ordi (d'autant que tout neuf sur mac...) !
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Nuri (22 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi,4 cycles et 98%.

Je voulais savoir,si on branche le chargeur lors de l'utilisation,est-ce que la batterie fonctionne et donc s'use ? Ou ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## kassk8 (22 Novembre 2009)

Nuri a dit:


> Pour moi,4 cycles et 98%.
> 
> Je voulais savoir,si on branche le chargeur lors de l'utilisation,est-ce que la batterie fonctionne et donc s'use ? Ou ne fonctionne pas ?



Elle sera en recharge. Après elle sera en attente !



Sklad. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai également un MB dernière version, et pour le moment coconut m'indique 5491mAh de capacité totale réelle, toujours 100% après 6 cycles... Bref ravi de mon p'tit ordi (d'autant que tout neuf sur mac...) !
> Bonne soirée !



Bienvenu !!


----------



## Sklad. (22 Novembre 2009)

kassk8 a dit:


> Bienvenu !!



Merci !


----------



## Verti (22 Novembre 2009)

Deuxième calibrage, rien de nouveau sous le soleil. Batterie à 90%, 12 cycles de charge.


----------



## Tox (22 Novembre 2009)

Sklad. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai également un MB dernière version, et pour le moment coconut m'indique 5491mAh de capacité totale réelle, toujours 100% après 6 cycles... Bref ravi de mon p'tit ordi (d'autant que tout neuf sur mac...) !
> Bonne soirée !


 Je te souhaite de rester à ce niveau. Pour info, ma batterie a même atteint 5509 à ses débuts...


----------



## nono657 (22 Novembre 2009)

Apres un calibrage je suis tombé à 93% après seulement 8 cycles de charge.....


----------



## Tox (22 Novembre 2009)

On dirait un point commun : nous avons tous procédé au calibrage selon Apple pour ensuite constater une perte sur la batterie. Cela pourrait se tenir, sachant que certains articles sur les batteries déconseillent vivement de vider complètement une batterie lithium-ion.


----------



## Verti (22 Novembre 2009)

En effet.

Toutefois je n'avais pas fait de calibrage quand la santé de ma batterie était à... 93%
Après deux calibrages, elle a donc baissé de 3%.

Donc le calibrage aurait tendance à faire baisser la santé de la batterie, mais ce n'est pas la cause première.


----------



## Cleveland (23 Novembre 2009)

Appelez Apple


----------



## Cleveland (26 Novembre 2009)

La grosse blague ...

Alors Coconut me disait il y a quelques jours que ma batterie n'avait que 96% de durée de vie maintenant 98% ...

J'ai enlevé le secteur batterie juste 5 minutes avant hier il me disait qu'il y avait 10 heures de batterie et là a l'instant j'ai enlévé le secteur batterie il me dit que j'ai 2h de batterie ... Et ma batterie est totalement pleine pour les deux fois !!!! 

Que dois je en conclure ?


----------



## Nitiel (26 Novembre 2009)

MacBook unibody blanc, je l'utilise 5 jours par semaine sur batterie, 11 cycles et 5391 mAh pour 98%. 
Je ne les jamais calibrer, seulement lors du premier lancement de l'OS (chargement complet dés déballer du carton avant de l'allumer, à 100% je débranche et quand il m'avertit que je suis sous reverse d'énergie, je re branche) mais sachant qu'une journée travail sur batterie, la vide souvent complètement, on peut dire que la calibre souvent à ma manière.
Regarder la vie de çà batterie en permanence sert à rien surtout si elle marche bien, car cela change en permanence comme l'autonomie du mac, aucun programme ouvert 7H, j'ouvre Pages, ca passe à 4H, Pages est ouvert, je travail dessus sa revient à 7H.

Vous êtes trop inquiet !


----------



## kanak (3 Décembre 2009)

donc en gros, plus on calibre, mieux c'est.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

+1 Nitiel

Ce sont des informations indicative et variable. Si il te marque 4H03 il va pas forcement tenir 4H03  

Comme sur les téléphones, les PC, se sont des approximations.

Attendez que votre batterie ne tienne plus que une heure et la vous pouvez commencer à être inquiet.

Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de checker tout le temps la batterie :rateau:


----------



## utopie11 (4 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

moi aussi j'ai un problème avec la batterie de mon MB blanc unibody! avant calibrage coconut m'indiquait une durée de 96 %, et après calibrage en suivant la procédure décrite sur le site d'apple il ne me reste plus que 93% ! et ça fait seulement 15 jours que je l'ai!!!!!

qq'1 a une solution?


----------



## rutrapio (4 Décembre 2009)

tiens une petite question : maintenant que les batteries ne sont plus amovibles sur les nouveaux macbook, la garantie est-elle de trois mois comme beaucoup d'ordinateurs, ou de un an (calquée sur celle du mac).

Merci


----------



## Verti (4 Décembre 2009)

Rappel : il y a deux semaines, j'écrivais que la santé de la batterie était à 90%.

Pourtant, plus j'utilise mon macbook, plus le niveau de santé monte.
La semaine dernière elle était à 94%
Mercredi elle était à 95%
Aujourd'hui elle est à 96%.

Pourvu que ça dire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

utopie11 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> moi aussi j'ai un problème avec la batterie de mon MB blanc unibody! avant calibrage coconut m'indiquait une durée de 96 %, et après calibrage en suivant la procédure décrite sur le site d'apple il ne me reste plus que 93% ! et ça fait seulement 15 jours que je l'ai!!!!!
> 
> qq'1 a une solution?



Ouai coconut n'est pas un bon programme, il y a en a qui ont une batterie morte pourtant coconut affiche 82 % :d


----------



## Wolcan (5 Décembre 2009)

J'ai mon macbook depuis jeudi, première cycle santé batterie 100% fait avec coconut, deuxième cycle santé batterie 97%, troisième cycle aujourd'hui avec 100% pour la santé de la batterie. Donc je pense que c'est tout à fait normal.
Moi je suis plutôt curieux de voir si ces batteries vont tenir les 1000 cycles de charges annoncés ...


----------



## arrakiss (6 Décembre 2009)

je passe régulièrement de 59 % à 70% puis 80% puis 63....etc ca varie.

Jai 290 cycles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (6 Décembre 2009)

J'ai reçu le mien jeudi dernier, et là j'en suis a  7 recharges et la batterie est à 90% pourtant j'ai bien calibrer, ça m'inquiette vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Oui je comprend se fier à un logiciel pas tout le temps fiable, qui donne des informations variables sur un composant variable, c'est vraiment inquiétant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (6 Décembre 2009)

Hmm, donc tu penses que je m'en fais pour rien, que de perdre 10% d'état de santé d'une batterie en 7 charges (soit presque 600 mAh) ce n'est pas si grave. Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Coconut déconne assez .

Il me marquait la semaine dernière " 96% " et la 98% ... donc bon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Nayver a dit:


> Hmm, donc tu penses que je m'en fais pour rien, que de perdre 10% d'état de santé d'une batterie en 7 charges (soit presque 600 mAh) ce n'est pas si grave. Au temps pour moi.



Je pense qu'il faut s'inquiéter quand ta batterie ne tiendra plus que une heure ... :rateau:


----------



## Julien83 (6 Décembre 2009)

L'état de ta batterie ne doit pas descendre au bout de quelques cycles, je pense que tu devrais le ramener, c'est beaucoup plus sur même si cela à pas mal d'inconvénient, évite de trainer car après ça s'aggrave et tu risques d'empirer ton cas. 
En tout les cas, moi ça fait un mois que j'ai mon mbp, je suis à 100% et 5630mAH, à croire que j'ai de la chance, pour revenir à ton cas, je trouve que oui, c'est assez inquiétant  :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (6 Décembre 2009)

Il est remonté à 92% en cours d'après-midi. 
Je vais encore observer les évolutions pendant un ou deux jours, et si ça rebaisse encore considérablement j'appellerai apple car je l'ai acheté sur le store en ligne et je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée des modalités de renvoi ...


----------



## iDoctor (6 Décembre 2009)

401 Cycles et IStat nano indique une santé de 100%

Macbook blanc Aout 2008 2.4


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Sous léopard coconut n'est pas fiable !

Puis la garantie marche si vous avez des problèmes avec votre batterie ( ne tient pu la charge ou autre )

Vous allez faire quoi vous rammenez au magasin et dire d'après un logiciel ma batterie est defectueuse ????


----------



## aftersomedays (6 Décembre 2009)

Coconut pas fiable ...
Il se base sur les même infos que Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Alimentation.
Si tu calcules toi même tu obtient bien la même valeur. Si Coconut n'est pas fiable alors c'est le système OSX lui même qui ne l'est pas !
Sinon de mon coté 94% en 7 cycles sur un MBP13 mid 2009 ...


----------



## gildas1 (6 Décembre 2009)

j'ai tjrs adoré les personnes qui remettent en question des programmes sans savoir où ces dit-programmes vont chercher les infos...

Oui coconut ne fait que retranscrire les infos que l'on trouve dans "A propos de ce mac", donc si il n'est pas fiables c'est l'OS qui faut remettre en question...

Ou pensais tu qu'il trouvait les infos? dans le popotin d'un poulet? 

Avant de critiquer un programme ou quoi que ce soit autant s'être poser les bonnes questions


----------



## plogoff (6 Décembre 2009)

Bon, moi je m'en fous un peu du pourcentage  de ma batterie mais j'ai tout de même essayé avec ISTAT NANO et COCONUT BATTERY et je trouve exactement le même résultat: 99%, 5431 mAh et 3 cycles
Mais peut-être que les 2 softs ne fonctionnent pas avec Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai tjrs adoré les personnes qui remettent en question des programmes sans savoir où ces dit-programmes vont chercher les infos...
> 
> Oui coconut ne fait que retranscrire les infos que l'on trouve dans "A propos de ce mac", donc si il n'est pas fiables c'est l'OS qui faut remettre en question...
> 
> ...



Si tu avais comprit .... c'est les calculs que je remet en cause qu'ils soient fait par MAC OS, banania ou big mama, c'est des calculs théoriques. Et entre la théorie et la pratique .... Il y a tellement de variable que le temps afficher par MAC ( monte descend ) en pratique le temps ne peut que descendre ou se stabilisé. J'aurai pas du utilisé le mots fiable( fiable inclus une probabilité enfaite), mais plutôt calculs faux, erronée.


----------



## Tox (7 Décembre 2009)

Nayver a dit:


> Il est remonté à 92% en cours d'après-midi.
> Je vais encore observer les évolutions pendant un ou deux jours, et si ça rebaisse encore considérablement j'appellerai apple car je l'ai acheté sur le store en ligne et je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée des modalités de renvoi ...


Tu sembles être tombé sur la même série que moi. Après 19 cycles, la batterie affiche 96% et comme je l'ai déjà dit de nombreuses fois, l'autonomie réelle n'a jamais vraiment été différente, entre 89% et 96%...


----------



## Cleveland (7 Décembre 2009)

J'aimerai bien savoir vos numéros de séries


----------



## Tox (7 Décembre 2009)

La batterie de mon MB unibody :

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G9430KGW9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de lappareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

bonsoir à tous !

Le cas de mon macbook est à mon sens alarmant : après une quinzaine de cycles de charge la batterie de mon macbook est a 91% comme peut en témoigner ce screenshot : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Alors je me demande si quelqu'un à la solution à ça parce que j'ai le MB depuis 3 semaines et je ne sais pas quoi faire .
Je dois peut-être vous préciser que j'ai le programme appleCare donc je voulais aussi savoir si je me ferais remplacer la batterie si je fournissais la machine à Apple.

En attendant une réponse merci d'avance .


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (11 Décembre 2009)

Evolution de ma batterie :

12 cycles : 96%, déjà descendue jusqu'à 89 % (Remonte d'1% par jour)

J'ai l'impression que plus lorsque je recharge avant que la batterie ne tombe sous les 20%, la durée de vie remonte. A l'inverse quand je la vide totalement, la durée de vie baisse ...
Si je l'utilise en restant branché au secteur, la durée de vie remonte aussi. En fin de compte elle baisse considérablement (> 2%) à chaque fois que le macbook est vide.

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie réelle, elle ne semble pas avoir changée, donc je ne m'alarme pas trop. J'ai juste un peu peur de refaire un étalonnage dans quelques semaines du coup ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

C'est marrant de voir vos problèmes qui se résume en %, allez voir un vendeur chez APPLE, juste pour voir la réaction (du vendeur hein).

Sérieusement, le %, le temps, sont des ESTIMATIONS, alors à moins que vous constatez un problème d'autonomie, par exemple elle tient 1H au lieu de 5H environ, là vous avez un problème.

Si à mi charge vous avez 50%=4H d'autonomie
Et à 100%=6H24 
Et bah c'est normal ce ne sont que des estimations.

:mouais::mouais:

Quand vous mettez de l'essence dans votre voiture et que votre voyant est dans le rouge, il reste quand même de l'essence, et même si c'est encore plus moderne maintenant, j'espere que vous êtes moins exigeant avec vos compteur de voiture ( 6,3L/100 affiché, pourtant j'ai consommé 7L horreur et damnation). Je plaisante mais bon ...

Et non la durée de vie d'une batterie n'augmente PAS, elle ne fait que diminuer, peut importe comment tu l'as charge 1 cycle=1cycle que tu fasses une fois 100% ou 4x20% c'est pareil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (11 Décembre 2009)

Pourtant "l'estimation" de durée de vie fait du yo-yo.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

Nayver a dit:


> Pourtant "l'estimation" de durée de vie fait du yo-yo.



D'où le terme estimation ...  

Concrètement tu as deux solutions : tu prends contact avec APPLE et tu nous fais part de la réponse, ou tu attends d'avoir un vrai problème.

En tout cas moi j'abandonne ce sujet.

Pour info ton ordi se met en veille quand il reste 15% dans la batterie ENVIRON. Pour proteger la batterie, c'est tout ce qu'il y a, a savoir, plus tu laisses ta batterie se vider ( même éteint une batterie se vide ) plus c'est mauvais pour ta batterie, et c'est comme ça que des batterie fonde, c'est pas une image.


----------



## Cleveland (11 Décembre 2009)

Alors si ca vous intéresse j'ai appelle le SAV d'Apple . 

La fille m'a donne une " astuce " , vous éteignez le Mac , puis vous executez la manip suivante : pomme+alt+shift pendant 10 secondes puis vous rappuyez sur ses touches et en même temps le bouton de démarrage pendant 10 secondes . Ensuite vous le démarrez . 

Le Mac est revenu " normal "


----------



## kanak (11 Décembre 2009)

Normal ? Normal sur quels critères ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous j'avais posté les raisons de mon problème un peu plus haut .
Je viens d'avoir l'assistance AppleCare au téléphone et voila ce qu'on m'as répondu :
Les logiciels du genre coconutbattery et autres ne sont pas vraiment fiables à 100% 
et que entre ces estimations et le temps réels il peut y avoir de gros écarts mais tout cela depend finalement de l'utilisation qu'on à du Macbook un jour on va chatter sur skype puis l'autre on va faire tourner Imovie qui va bouffer plus de ressources ... ça crédibilise un peu ces estimations et c'est ce qui nous inquiete et nous pousse à appeler l'assistance .
En gros tout le monde le jour où vous aurez votre batterie à 100% qui tient une heure vous pourrez vous inquiéter voila voila en espérant que ça vous ai aidé ! Ciao !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

C'est marrant c'est ce que je dis depuis le début et personne me crois


----------



## arrakiss (12 Décembre 2009)

Et c'est d'une logique folle. C'est fou qu'on se tracasse pour des résultats de batterie...

Pour moi ça ma parut logique dés le début que la batterie fluctue en fonction des applications utilisées.... c'est comme pour un téléphone portable...


----------



## kanak (12 Décembre 2009)

sexandsound a dit:


> Bonjour à tous j'avais posté les raisons de mon problème un peu plus haut .
> Je viens d'avoir l'assistance AppleCare au téléphone et voila ce qu'on m'as répondu :
> Les logiciels du genre coconutbattery et autres ne sont pas vraiment fiables à 100%
> et que entre ces estimations et le temps réels il peut y avoir de gros écarts mais tout cela depend finalement de l'utilisation qu'on à du Macbook un jour on va chatter sur skype puis l'autre on va faire tourner Imovie qui va bouffer plus de ressources ... ça crédibilise un peu ces estimations et c'est ce qui nous inquiete et nous pousse à appeler l'assistance .
> En gros tout le monde le jour où vous aurez votre batterie à 100% qui tient une heure vous pourrez vous inquiéter voila voila en espérant que ça vous ai aidé ! Ciao !




c'est logique, quand on travaille sur batterie, tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on fait MB.

Ce qui n'est pas normal c'est la "santé" de celle ci.


----------



## Verti (13 Décembre 2009)

la santé de la batterie mon macbook s'est effondré à 89% depuis qu'elle s'est déchargée totalement.


----------



## Tox (13 Décembre 2009)

C'est le point commun que je vois aux témoignages des utilisateurs "unibody". La protection contre les décharge complète semble être un mirage... Ce qui n'était pas le cas avec mon ancien MB.

PS : pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore saisi, nous ne décrivons pas (encore) un problème d'autonomie du MB sur batterie (relative à l'usage des applications et des périphériques), mais bien de la capacité de la batterie à se recharger jusqu'à sa capacité nominale.


----------



## Cleveland (13 Décembre 2009)

Alors je n'ai pas compris le MacBook était a 98% de batterie je l'ai remis sur secteur et il m'a bouffe un cycle c normal ?


----------



## kanak (14 Décembre 2009)

J'ai fait un calibrage hier et j'ai perdu 4% de "santé"....


----------



## gildas1 (14 Décembre 2009)

Pareil

tout content de faire un calibrage dans les regles de l'art et bing perte de 4% 

du coup je vais reflechir a deux fois avant d'en refaire un


----------



## kanak (14 Décembre 2009)

Apple conseille quand meme d'en faire un par mois.


----------



## arrakiss (14 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas perdu....c'est juste que le programme qui gère ça merdouille.

Le prochain tu les regagneras ou tu en perdra pour en regagner plus tard.

Vaut mieux pas que je t'affiche l'évolution de ma capacité sur 300 cycles car tu serais malade lol

Je suis passé de 100 à 80 puis 70 et jusqu'à 59 pour me stabiliser à 70-75 en repassant même à 95 récemment (280 cycles..)...ça varie beaucoup.


----------



## Tox (14 Décembre 2009)

Intéressant ton témoignage... Sur iBook et MB, je n'ai jamais constaté ce type de comportement. Quelques variations oui, mais au départ, la batterie atteignait 100% avec une régularité de coucous suisses. Ensuite, je ne dis pas :rateau:


----------



## arrakiss (15 Décembre 2009)

Voici l'évolution sur qques mois de ma batterie, sachant que j'ai pas sauvegarder à chaque fois.


----------



## kanak (15 Décembre 2009)

j'ai éteints ma multiprise hier ou était branché le MB, du coup, un deuxieme calivrage.  Perte de 3%

-> 12 cycles et 82 % de santé.


@arrakiss:
tu peux sauvegardes les données dans coconut ? Je vais essayer...

edit: je trouve pas...


----------



## Cleveland (15 Décembre 2009)

Tu vois sur l'image le petit triangle renverse entre Current Battery et Additional Info c'est ici !


----------



## kanak (15 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Tu vois sur l'image le petit triangle renverse entre Current Battery et Additional Info c'est ici !



Vu !

Chouette !
Dommage que je n'ai pas su avant !


----------



## arrakiss (15 Décembre 2009)

Alors les médecins de la batterie, elle se porte comment la mienne ?

Sachant que j'y fais pas attention, sauf depuis qques mois ou je vide et recharge complétement à chaque fois.


----------



## kanak (16 Décembre 2009)

arrakiss a dit:


> Alors les médecins de la batterie, elle se porte comment la mienne ?
> 
> Sachant que j'y fais pas attention, sauf depuis qques mois ou je vide et recharge complétement à chaque fois.



Il faut aussi la laisser se reposer une fois vidée.


----------



## Cleveland (16 Décembre 2009)

Ah bon ? On ne peut pas se mettre sur secteur direct ?


----------



## arrakiss (16 Décembre 2009)

ouais enfin je veux bien, ils sont gentils apple laisser pdt 5h tourner en veille etc etc mais encore faut il être synchroniser et bien gérer ça pour que ça tombe la nuit...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

kanak a dit:


> Il faut aussi la laisser se reposer une fois vidée.



Oh que non, c'est la pire chose à faire ... nos batteries ont une mémoire du maximum seulement, le minimum elle connait pas ... et tout les accidents de batteries arrivent quand une batterie est totalement décharger et sans utilisation ( tu as jamais eu ça avec des piles ? ) ces rares les accidents de batterie hein  c'était les batterie NI qu'il fallait décharger totalement ... 

Le calibrage ne sert pas vraiment à calibrer il sert à faire tourner les composants chimique  et d'ailleurs quelqu'un qui prend soin de sa batterie et quelqu'un qui en prend vite fait soin, au final la différence sera petite, a moins de le laisser tout le temps sur secteurs .... ou la ça tue la batterie.


----------



## kanak (18 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Oh que non, c'est la pire chose à faire ... nos batteries ont une mémoire du maximum seulement, le minimum elle connait pas ... et tout les accidents de batteries arrivent quand une batterie est totalement décharger et sans utilisation ( tu as jamais eu ça avec des piles ? ) ces rares les accidents de batterie hein  c'était les batterie NI qu'il fallait décharger totalement ...
> 
> Le calibrage ne sert pas vraiment à calibrer il sert à faire tourner les composants chimique  et d'ailleurs quelqu'un qui prend soin de sa batterie et quelqu'un qui en prend vite fait soin, au final la différence sera petite, a moins de le laisser tout le temps sur secteurs .... ou la ça tue la batterie.



"Oh que si..."

Il faut simplement lire ce qu'en dit Apple.


----------



## Cleveland (18 Décembre 2009)

Je vais avoir un MacBookPro , la première fois je vide totalement la batterie et j'attend 2 heures et après je le met sur secteur ?


----------



## kanak (18 Décembre 2009)

Il faut faire un calibrage la premiere fois.
Donc lire le lien donné dans mon message précédent.


----------



## Nuri (19 Décembre 2009)

Pour le bien de la batterie,c'est quoi le mieux,se mettre le plus possible sur secteur ou ne pas se mettre sur secteur,decharger la batterie completement puis la rechargee a fond ?


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

kanak a dit:


> "Oh que si..."
> 
> Il faut simplement lire ce qu'en dit Apple.



je me re-cite...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Oui enfin APPLE n'est pas forcement une source ultra fiable, suffit de lire des tests de batterie pour me confirmer (d'ailleurs je test en ce moment même leurs méthode)

De manière général il faut charger au max ( même quand la lumière est verte il faut laisser sur secteurs un bout de temps ) ensuite décharger soit au max comme le dit APPLE soit jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne, ce que je fait moi.

Ils disent que ça améliore les performances ... 

je verrai


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

Apple est quand meme le constructeur de ces machines alors la source la plus fiable reste Apple à mes yeux.

Il me semble avoir lu que ca n'améliore pas forcément les performances mais que cela permet de rendre plus fiable les données mesurées.


----------



## franc0 (19 Décembre 2009)

salut à tous

j'était descendu a 94% après 5 recharges en attendant  extinction automatique.

Après 2 recharges aux message de batterie faible , je suis repasser à 98% 


Donc je ferai de temps en temps des décharge complète et continu a le recharger a partir de 15 20%


franc0


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Après 31 cycles je suis à 91 % et juste après un callibrage  vraiment n'importe quoi le processeur intégré à la batterie. Niveau temps j'ai aussi perdu 2h mais parfois il remonte d'une heure


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

plutot pas mal comme "santé".


----------



## gildas1 (20 Décembre 2009)

40 charges : 98% 

bien qu'à chaque calibrage elle tombe à 95 puisdès que je l'utilise sans le chargeur elle remonte à 98


----------



## arrakiss (20 Décembre 2009)

que de soucis...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

arrakiss a dit:


> que de soucis...



C'est pas des soucis matériel c'est le logiciel qui a un gros souci, d'ailleurs, maintenant je suis a 5117 mA de charge max, alors que j'étais descendu en dessous de 5000 mA il y a deux jours.

Il y en a, il y a 2 pages qui rigoler quand je disais que c'étais pas fiable .....

Pourtant c'est pas fiable  entre ceux qui ont des macbook de 3 ans qui annoncent 98 % ceux qui ont des PC d'une semaine qui sont à 94 % ... breffff


----------



## dambo (21 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pourtant c'est pas fiable  entre ceux qui ont des macbook de 3 ans qui annoncent 98 % ceux qui ont des PC d'une semaine qui sont à 94 % ... breffff




Hey mais c'est moi qui t'ai dit ça hier 

Effectivement ce n'est peut-être pas fiable car je suis à 98% mais le temps effectif a lui bel et bien baissé en 3 ans


----------



## kanak (21 Décembre 2009)

Finalement ce sont les nouveaux MB qui présentent ce soucis, n'est ce pas ?

Peu etre un bug de Snow Leopard tout simplement dont on peu espérer une correction...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Hey mais c'est moi qui t'ai dit ça hier
> 
> Effectivement ce n'est peut-être pas fiable car je suis à 98% mais le temps effectif a lui bel et bien baissé en 3 ans




Bah oui mais c'est en ayant plusieurs avis que l'on peut dire si le logiciel est fiable :rateau:

Je sais pas si c'est SL j'ai eu que SL comme SE MAC 

De toute façon ces informations ne sont que a titre indicatif. Le meilleurs moyen de voire si il y a un problème c'est quand il tient pu du tout la charge.


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2009)

Les gars ! j'ai besoin de vous , je  viens d'avoir a l'instant mon MacBookPro ( mon anniversaire today  ) je dois vidée la batterie et attendre 2h avant de le mettre sur secteur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

J'ai lu que je dois le mettre sur secteur et après quand il est charge le débrancher jusqu'a ce qu'il soit vide c ca ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------

Personne pour moi ?


----------



## kanak (23 Décembre 2009)

Il faut lire ce qui se passe au dessus !
On a donné 36 fois le meme lien vers la page de Apple qui explique tout.

Sinon, une recherche Google et c'est rapide !


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2009)

purée... mais que de noeuds au cerveau vous vous faites avec vos batteries!

Moi je n'ai jamais fait gaffe à quoi que ce soit, mais devant tant de conseils dans ce fil (et les nombreux autres sur le même sujet), je sui allé chercher Coconut Battery pour voir où j'en étais.

Après 11 mois de fonctionnement et 70 cycles, ma batterie affiche toujours 98% de capacité!


----------



## gabbersteff (23 Décembre 2009)

C'est clair que comme dit précédemment, il ne faut pas s'enflammer en matant les données, qui n'ont pas l'air super fiables... Sans trop faire gaffe, j'oscille entre 94, 88, 95, de nouveau 88%...Donc bon, tant que je ne vois pas que mon mac ne tient que 3h sur batterie, je m'en moque un peu, le mieux serait de faire de vrais tests chronomètrés


----------



## kanak (23 Décembre 2009)

@remy

Apparemment ce ne sont que les nouveaux MB qui ont des probleme de batterie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

kanak a dit:


> @remy
> 
> Apparemment ce ne sont que les nouveaux MB qui ont des probleme de batterie.



ou SL .... :rateau:


----------



## lifenight (25 Décembre 2009)

Aucun problème de mon côté, la batterie reste à 98 % j'ai 15 cycles de recharge.


----------



## tomatito35 (31 Décembre 2009)

MEME FOUTU PROBLEME

Nombre de cycles: 18
Capacité: 93 %

Alors que pourtant, je fais continuellement des charges- decharges.... --'
Pffff.... une solution? Vous avez appellé Apple?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

tomatito35 a dit:


> MEME FOUTU PROBLEME
> 
> Nombre de cycles: 18
> Capacité: 93 %
> ...



lis le post.


----------



## pepito (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai lu la brochure apple comme vous avez dit

mais un moment y'a marqué  "Si vous connectez généralement votre ordinateur portable Apple à une prise secteur et que vous utilisez très rarement la batterie " 
Ba sur ce modele on peut pas retirer la batterie ou c'est galere je pense...

Donc je laisse branché sur secteur en permanence quand meme ? ou des qu'il est rechargé j'enleve le cordon secteur?

Et donc si j'ai bien compris
on charge et laisse se vider la batterie de temps en temps seulement, et on recharge a chaque fois avant que la batterie soit vide?

merci


----------



## snoopy06 (9 Janvier 2010)

je viens d'installer le widget "istat nano" et voila mes infos : 

santé : 99% 
nombres de cycles : 297

Pour un macbook d'un an et demi , est ce bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

snoopy06 a dit:


> je viens d'installer le widget "istat nano" et voila mes infos :
> 
> santé : 99%
> nombres de cycles : 297
> ...



C'est pas possible ...... je vais arrêter d'aller sur les sujets batteries.

A ton avis une santé de 99 % avec 297 cycles c'est possible ??????:mouais:


----------



## snoopy06 (10 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est pas possible ...... je vais arrêter d'aller sur les sujets batteries.
> 
> A ton avis une santé de 99 % avec 297 cycles c'est possible ??????:mouais:



désolé mais je me pose la question de savoir si c'est possible ou non. Je relate juste ce que Islat nano m'affiche. Peut être que la méthode est pas bonne après je ne sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Non mais c'est de la logique, je veux dire, de toute façon même après une semaine la batterie n'est plus à 100% d'après les logiciels et ce que j'ai lu, elle est à 93% environ.

Ta batterie est censé tenir 1000 cycles environ elle a donc utilisé environ entre 1/3 et 1/4 de sa durée de vie. Ce qui en pourcentage te donnerai environ une santé de 70%.

Après tout dépend de ton utilisation


----------



## snoopy06 (11 Janvier 2010)

effectivement dis comme ça, tout me semble plus logique. 
A l'avenir je ne ferai pas forcement confiance à istat nano 

Merci bien pour cet éclaircissement


----------



## mikatiger (11 Janvier 2010)

Pour un MacBook d'un an et demi... Ce n'était pas encore les batteries de 1000 cycles


----------



## gaxmacou (19 Janvier 2010)

j'ai le moral d'avoir trouvé ce sujet
j'ai EXACTEMENT le même problême j'me sentais seul 

je suis à 24 cycles et 93% pour la batterie

j'ai pas lu tout les posts, des personnes ont appelés ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

gaxmacou a dit:


> j'ai le moral d'avoir trouvé ce sujet
> j'ai EXACTEMENT le même problême j'me sentais seul
> 
> je suis à 24 cycles et 93% pour la batterie
> ...



Oui et c'est rien. Je pense pas que le terme soit correcte mais on dirait que la batterie a besoin d'un petit rodage après tout est normale.


----------



## drtran (22 Janvier 2010)

Bilan de mon côté après quelques semaines d'utilisation :
une batterie annoncée à 90% après 59 cycles complets
une autonomie étonnante (environ 5h au travail)
Je me fais nettement moins de souci, la dégradation s'est stabilisée, et je relativise en me disant que finalement, la batterie est une pièce d'usure comme une autre
SI c'était à refaire, je rachèterais un macbook blanc unibody sans hésiter


----------



## gaxmacou (23 Janvier 2010)

Alors pour info je suis passé dans un apple retailer store à Metz (57)
le vendeur m'a dit que je n'avais surement pas fait les cycles de recharge complètes dès le début ou j'ai eu la machine, il m'a dit 4 cycles de déchargement, rechargement complet sont nécessaire pour bien calibrer la battire...
il se trouve que j'ai décidé de le faire maintenant ^^
je suis passé en 2 cycles complet de 90% & 94%, pour le moment c'est tout bon, je vais encore faire quelques cycles complet et je verrais si je récupère les 100%
je vous tient au courant


----------



## gabbersteff (23 Janvier 2010)

J'ai justement fait la manip proposée par ton retailer un peu par hasard ces dernières semaines (mac utilisé jusqu'à moins de 20% de batterie 4 ou 5 fois de suite, recharge totale après)

je suis passé de 90% à 98%.

En même temps, je pense une nouvelle fois que ces chiffres sont malgré tout de simple estimation d'un logiciel. Perso, tant que mon mac tient à peu près le meme temps de charge quand je l'utilise ( et encore, on n'a jamais exactement la même utilisation..)

bref, je pense que ces chiffres font peur pour rien


----------



## gaxmacou (25 Janvier 2010)

bah en fait ce pourcentage se base sur la  Capacité de charge complète (mAh), qui se trouve dans informations système > alimentation, et c'est cette capacité qui varie et qui fait varier le pourcentage donnée dans istat, le problème vient de là à la base de cette variation mais je sais pas à quoi c'est dûe


----------



## Tox (6 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Même machine et même constat...
> 
> *7 cycles et 92%*
> 
> Par contre, l'autonomie constatée est vraiment bonne. La machine tient largement une journée de mon travail, là où l'ancienne tenait plus ou moins 75% d'une journée.


Je fais remonter le sujet.

J'ai acquis il y a une semaine un second MB Unibody. Comme quoi, je l'aime bien ce modèle. 

Je constate que la batterie n'a pas le même comportement que sur mon premier exemplaire. Au sixième cycle, la batterie est à 97% et n'est jamais descendu sous les 95%. A mon sens, la batterie de mon nouvel appareil est bien plus proche de ce que j'ai toujours connu avec les accumulateurs lithium-ion.

Alors, si les utilisateurs de MB Unibody (late 2009) voulaient bien poster les infos suivantes, cela me semblerait intéressant :

*Premier MB (2 Go) :mouais:*
Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G9430KGW9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    4922
  Charge complète :    Oui
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4993
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    46
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -1407
  Tension (mV) :    12242


*Deuxième MB (4 Go)* 
Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    W0950K9PQ9X7A
  Fabricant  :    SMP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    000a
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    3670
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5277
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    6
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -989
  Tension (mV) :    11587


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

MB blanc unibody :

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    958
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4732
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    62
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    3393
  Tension (mV) :    11899

Le problème c'est que je te refait un copier/coller après un étalonnage se sera peut être différent


----------



## Tox (8 Février 2010)

7e cycle sur la batterie SMP, le MB arrive gentiment à 98% et 5320 mAh.

Alors qu'au 47e cycle sur la batterie DP, je ne suis plus qu'à 88%.

M'en vais commencer à faire une recherche sur les batteries DP, moi


----------



## Verti (10 Février 2010)

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :	9G93905EJ9LGA
  Fabricant  :	*DP*
  Nom de lappareil*: :	bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :	0000
  PCB Lot Code :	0000
  Version du programme interne :	0103
  Révision du matériel :	0002
  Révision de pile :	0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	4597
  Charge complète :	Oui
  En cours de chargement :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	*4735*
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :	41
  Conditions :	Normale
  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	-732
  Tension (mV) :	12265


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

tient j'ai plus de cycles que toi et 3 mA seulement en moins, je pense qu'il faut appeler le FBI, parce que c'est pas normal.

Ah ironie quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Tox (10 Février 2010)

Ironie ?

Troisième message avec une batterie DP rôdée et pour l'instant, ces batteries semblent se stabiliser à moins de 90% d'autonomie.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de lappareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    3028
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4802
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    66
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    2668
  Tension (mV) :    12199


Mon ironie est justifié, la preuve au dessus ( je me suis pas éclaté a changé les chiffres entre temps ) juste pour te montrer que ce sont des calculs théorique et rien ne dit que ta batterie actuelle est meilleurs que celle que tu avais avant !!! Si il peut descendre la capacité il peut aussi la monté ( preuve dans d'autre topic ) alors stop ton obsession sur les batteries


----------



## Tox (12 Février 2010)

Récapitulons :

Un constructeur propose une batterie non démontable par un particulier, permettant 1000 cycles de recharge sur cinq ans. On lit ici et là que la batterie devrait permettre de conserver sur cette période 80 % de son potentiel. Cela semble étonnant, mais plausible vu les progrès faits dans le domaine lithium-ion

Des utilisateurs constatent dès les premiers cycles (calibrage), une perte d'environ 6 %. Ce qui n'était pas le cas avec les batteries des précédents modèles.

Sur mon deuxième appareil, la batterie ne présente pas cette perte initiale aussi prononcée. Le fournisseur n'est d'ailleurs pas le même.

Nous sommes quelques-uns a constaté une stabilisation autour des 88-90 % et peu de perte d'autonomie.

Voilà pour le factuel.

Dans ton cas, tu perds plus 10 % de la capacité d'une batterie de ce type en moins de trois mois et avant le centième cycle. Tu constates ensuite une variation à la hausse de 1.3 %.

Tu décrètes alors que tu peux donner dans l'ironie et que je suis obsédé. Pourquoi pas...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Je décrète que tout ce que tu te dis se base sur des calculs théorique et non sur la réalité  je ne dis pas que tu as tort je trouve que ton obsession est un peu poussé ...(en même temps je t'ai quand même donné met info sur ma batterie)  

et que personnellement si avant la fin de ma garantie je vois que la batterie ne tient plus que une heure bah dans ce cas là je ferai marché la garantie ( même si c'est un consommable ) sa coute rien d'essayé. 

voila après chacun son point de vue et je trouve que ton idée n'est pas bete de recolter les info de la batterie le problème c'est que les info sont pas fiable donc .... Au final peut être faut-il que la batterie se "rode" juste


----------



## Tox (12 Février 2010)

Comme tu le dis, la batterie est un consommable. De fait, tu risques de voir ta garantie te passer sous le nez avant même une année. Et certainement que les raisons invoquées seront une mauvaise utilisation, une batterie déjà ancienne et un calcul d'autonomie qui reste une estimation 

Pour ma part, il ne s'agit pas d'obsession (terme que tu semble apprécié), mais simplement d'estimer si oui ou non il y a quelque chose à surveiller, voire discuter auprès de la Pomme, avant trois mois. Je te rappelle que je tourne sur deux MB Unibody et que je constate un rôdage très différent de chaque batterie. Sur un site anglophone, j'ai lu les mêmes interrogations...

Bien entendu, si peu de personnes font la démarche de vérifier les informations données par le système, c'est peine perdue...

Dans ce cas, et si la batterie lâche trop rapidement, j'en achèterai simplement une autre 

Mais je garde pour l'instant à l'esprit que plusieurs fois déjà par le passé, Apple a proposé un changement de batterie.


----------



## Verti (14 Février 2010)

N'empêche, j'ai essayer de vider la batterie trois fois et de la recharger au max : pas d'évolution, la batterie, avec 45 charges, n'a une santé que de 88%. On ne m'enlevera pas de l'idée qu'un certain nombre de batteries sont défectueuses, puisque les nouveaux macbook blanc unibody n'ont plus la même batterie...

Enfin, j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de demander à Apple un échange pour 12%, mais si ça continue de baisser, je ne vais plus avoir le choix...


----------



## Jorm (14 Mars 2010)

Au rapport :


> Informations sur le modèle :
> Nº de série :	W0943K36C9X7A
> Fabricant  :	SMP
> Nom de lappareil*: :	bq20z451
> ...



En fait ça dépend de l'usage, au début je laissais le MB branché la nuit (et éteint) pour qu'il s'allume à 7h00 et que Awaken (application réveil) se lance. Sauf que très vite la batterie a perdu beaucoup de sa capacité... J'ai donc arrêté. Maintenant, le MB n'est jamais branché s'il est chargé à fond où si je ne m'en sers pas (si je pars de chez moi pendant quelques heures par exemple). Je l'éteins la nuit. 
Donc j'ai pour le moment encore une très bonne capacité, même s'il y a parfois des variations assez énormes (passage de 5050mAh à 5400mAh dans la même journée parfois).


----------



## Tox (14 Mars 2010)

Merci pour cette info. J'ai aussi constaté une meilleure autonomie estimée sur ma batterie SMP (entre 97% et 98%). Mon MB blanc Unibody avec batterie DP semble s'être stabilisé autour des 90 %, soit la valeur qu'il m'a presque immédiatement donnée au déballage.

Pour la diminution rapide de la batterie, c'est un constat que je fais sur mes deux machines et aussi sur les commentaires de ce fil. Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de lien avec une quelconque mauvaise manipulation. En magasin, les machines ne sont presque jamais débranchées (et encore moins étalonnées)  et l'autonomie annoncée par le logiciel est meilleure que les données constructeur (expérience faite dans un espace Apple en grande surface).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    2084
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5036
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    98
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    *-973* (marrant ) 
  Tension (mV) :    11207


Personnellement je ne vois pas grande différence entre les deux ... surtout que les chiffres changent comme je l'ai montré précédemment, istat au début : healt : 88%, ensuite 95%, et maintenant 92%.


----------



## Tox (16 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Personnellement je ne vois pas grande différence entre les deux ... surtout que les chiffres changent comme je l'ai montré précédemment, istat au début : healt : 88%, ensuite 95%, et maintenant 92%.


La différence est de 6%.

Les chiffres changent, puisque c'est une estimation. Mais tes chiffres, ceux de Jorm et les miens montrent un comportement similaire selon le modèle de batterie (-10% pour la DP, -2% pour la SMP). Maintenant, l'échantillon est bien trop faible pour en tirer une conclusion. Disons seulement que d'autres forums ont soulevé la question de cette perte d'environ 10% dès le premier usage d'une batterie DP sur Unibody blanc.

Si la batterie DP tient un nombre de cycles élevé en restant autour des 92%, on pourra dire que le contrat est respecté. Dans le cas inverse... :mouais: Mais de toute façon, avec une centaine de cycles, il n'y aura pas de prise en charge.


----------



## Ekow (16 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice en rajoutant que, depuis que j'ai mon macbook (environs 1 mois), iStat me dit que j'ai effectué 17 cycles de recharge, et que la "santé" de ma batterie est de 93 ou 94%.

Ce qui m'a fait peur, c'est que seulement quelques jours après que j'ai lancé pour la première fois mon macbook, la batterie est passée de 100% à 93%...

Depuis rien n'a changé, mais je ne souhaite pas perdre 10% de batterie tous les mois non plus. Enfin je dis ça, mais je n'ai pas remarqué une perte au niveau de l'autonomie (peut être parce que je ne l'utilise que très rarement en dessous de 20% du niveau de charge.

Mon macbook est branché la nuit et quand je m'en sert chez moi, pendant les cours la journée il fonctionne sur la batterie.
J'espère que ce que je dis pourra être utile à quelqu'un et si il s'agit d'un problème concernant ma batterie, "je vous serais gré de m'en informer." :rateau:


----------



## Tox (17 Mars 2010)

Cette batterie est de quel fabricant ?

Pour l'instant, ce sont aussi des points communs entre les quelques témoignages concernant la batterie DP : il n'y a pas de réelle perte d'autonomie, malgré les 10% en moins, et la batterie semble se stabiliser autour des 90%.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Ekow a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice en rajoutant que, depuis que j'ai mon macbook (environs 1 mois), iStat me dit que j'ai effectué 17 cycles de recharge, et que la "santé" de ma batterie est de 93 ou 94%.
> 
> Ce qui m'a fait peur, c'est que seulement quelques jours après que j'ai lancé pour la première fois mon macbook, la batterie est passée de 100% à 93%...
> 
> ...



En même temps si tu fais pas de calibrage avant ....


----------



## Ekow (17 Mars 2010)

En même temps, je n'ai pas précisé si je l'avais fait ou pas... Et là en l'occurrence il a été fait.

Pour les info de ma batterie les voici :

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    W0952KSWA9X7A
  Fabricant  :    SMP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    000a
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    5089
  Charge complète :    Oui
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5094
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    17
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -632
  Tension (mV) :    12421


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

En même tu as la batterie qui est "censé" être meilleur 

nan sans rire j'ai l'impression qu'il faut comme un rodage avant d'avoir un peu près des chiffres correct, quoique ... même après il y a quelque variation.


----------



## Tox (17 Mars 2010)

Et comment expliques-tu, cher railleur, que les anciennes générations de MB possédaient une batterie dont le calcul de capacité pouvait tenir jusqu'à une année autour des 100% (je parle de la génération lithium-ion-polymer) ? Même mon iBook (lithium-ion) n'a pas connu une chute si importante dans les 100 premiers cycles.

Je te concède qu'il s'agit peut-être d'un problème d'évaluation entre la batterie et le système. Il se peut aussi que ce soit inhérent à la gestion de la batterie par modules (ce qui devrait la rendre, selon Apple, plus endurante). Mais le résultat est là, personne n'a encore écrit un truc du genre, j'ai un Unibody blanc, 30 cycles et une batterie qui annonce 100%.

On peut aimer la Pomme, sans être aveuglé, et surtout rester curieux.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et comment expliques-tu, cher railleur, que les anciennes générations de MB possédaient une batterie dont le calcul de capacité pouvait tenir jusqu'à une année autour des 100% (je parle de la génération lithium-ion-polymer) ? Même mon iBook (lithium-ion) n'a pas connu une chute si importante dans les 100 premiers cycles.
> 
> Je te concède qu'il s'agit peut-être d'un problème d'évaluation entre la batterie et le système. Il se peut aussi que ce soit inhérent à la gestion de la batterie par modules (ce qui devrait la rendre, selon Apple, plus endurante). Mais le résultat est là, personne n'a encore écrit un truc du genre, j'ai un Unibody blanc, 30 cycles et une batterie qui annonce 100%.
> 
> On peut aimer la Pomme, sans être aveuglé, et surtout rester curieux.



Oula je ne suis pas du tout un addict de la pomme. Loin de là. Le reste tu l'as expliqué. Tout le monde parle bien jusque là d'un problème de donné ( qui au passage ne sont que des estimations, donc "problème" ), d'ailleurs je trouve plus inquiétant le faite d'être toujours à 100% que d'être dans les 90 % avec 30 cycles. Ce qui serai intéressant c'est de comparé à utilisation identique la durée de la batterie, tout le reste pour moi n'est que du blablatage sur des estimations encore une fois.


----------



## Tox (22 Mars 2010)

Fabricant : SMP
Cycles : 26
mAh : 5424

Cette batterie n'est jamais tombée en-dessous de 96% et c'est la première fois qu'elle atteint plus ou moins les 100%

Cher Artguillaume, on dirait bien que ta théorie du rôdage fonctionne avec cette batterie. Par contre, sur mon modèle DP, pour 57 cycles, le MB annonce toujours 91%, soit plus ou moins la valeur au premier étalonnage...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Fabricant : SMP
> Cycles : 26
> mAh : 5424
> 
> ...



Peut être que la DP est un peu moins performantes ou que le logiciel est plus stable avec la batterie SMP va savoir ... honnêtement je ne sais pas trop tant que mon autonomie ne chute pas de manière brutale ou conséquente pour moi il n'y a pas de problème  mais bon malgré mon ironie je regarde quand même comment le sujet avance 

Mais moi après une stabilité plus ou moins les chiffres sont redescendu ... et ils vont peut être remonter ... bref il manque un ( ou plusieurs ) algorithme dans leurs logiciel.


----------



## Ekow (24 Mars 2010)

Des nouvelles de ma batterie, après un nouveau calibrage : elle n'indique plus désormais que 90% de santé, pour 20 cycles !

Demain je passerai chez un revendeur Apple pour savoir si c'est "normal" (surement pas xD) et si ça peut passer en garantie.

Un mois pour 10% de durabilité de batterie, faut pas déconner non plus...


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

Je pense comme toi, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le temps de me prendre la tête avec le SAV.

Alors comme je l'ai dit au début de ce sujet, j'assumerai, le cas échéant, l'achat d'une nouvelle batterie.


----------



## Jorm (26 Mars 2010)

Ekow a dit:


> Des nouvelles de ma batterie, après un nouveau calibrage : elle n'indique plus désormais que 90% de santé, pour 20 cycles !
> 
> Demain je passerai chez un revendeur Apple pour savoir si c'est "normal" (surement pas xD) et si ça peut passer en garantie.
> 
> Un mois pour 10% de durabilité de batterie, faut pas déconner non plus...



Tu as dit que tu la laissais branchée la nuit. J'ai fait ça au début et elle est descendue très vite, maintenant elle n'est branchée que quand je m'en sers, mais j'éteins le MB et le débranche toutes les nuits et plus de problème, je suis tout le temps autour de 5400mAh actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    3151
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4914
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    108
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -136
  Tension (mV) :    11594

90% ....


----------



## franc0 (26 Mars 2010)

salut à tous


J'ai comme vous ma batterie qui est descendu au alentour de 90% et qui y stagne.


Je suis allez chez le revendeur de lille qui la testé et qui n'a trouvé aucun problème 


franc0


----------



## Ekow (26 Mars 2010)

Aujourd'hui après les cours je suis passé à l'IP Store près de mon lycée et un vendeur m'a dis qu'il fallait "jouer le jeu de la batterie", à savoir ne pas le laisser brancher quand il est chargé. 

Sauf que mon MacBook est toujours allumé, en veille la nuit et sur secteur, la journée soit il tourne sur la batterie, soit il est en veille prolongée dans sa sacoche. Le soir quand je m'en sers (comme en ce moment), il est normalement branché sur le secteur.

Je vais essayé de faire comme il m'a conseillé, sauf que si il reste allumé la nuit sans le secteur, je le recharge quand ? Pendant les cours c'est moyen...

Bref je vais essayé ça, c'est bientôt les vacances on verra alors si la santé de ma batterie continue de chuter ou non.


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2010)

J'en suis là avec la batterie SMP :

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    W0950K9PQ9X7A
  Fabricant  :    SMP
  Nom de lappareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    000a
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    5259
  Charge complète :    Oui
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5425
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    28
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -929
  Tension (mV) :    12263

La DP stagne autour des 90%. Je continue donc de dire qu'il s'agit d'un problème de composant et non d'un problème d'utilisation.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

bah copie ton descriptif de ta batterie DP parce que la se me parle pas du tout.


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2010)

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G9430KGW9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de lappareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    4055
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4937
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    58
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    1500
  Tension (mV) :    12424

Soit exactement la même situation que sur ta machine...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Je suis a 108 cycles et ma charge complete est proche de la tienne sa confirme plus le rodage nécessaire que un problème de batterie ...


----------



## Tox (27 Mars 2010)

La batterie DP a toujours fourni ces chiffres entre 89 et 91% de la capacité initiale.

 A mon avis, passé les 50 cycles, plus d'espoir qu'une batterie te rende un peu de capacité.

Par contre, la batterie SMP fonctionne comme les autres batteries lithium-ion-polymère que j'ai eues...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> La batterie DP a toujours fourni ces chiffres entre 89 et 91% de la capacité initiale.
> 
> A mon avis, passé les 50 cycles, plus d'espoir qu'une batterie te rende un peu de capacité.
> 
> Par contre, la batterie SMP fonctionne comme les autres batteries lithium-ion-polymère que j'ai eues...



Si tu regardes tout ce que j'ai posté je me souviens être descendu assez vite en dessous de 5000 mA et ensuite être remonté à 5115 mA donc je pense plus a un problème de logiciel qui selon l'utilisation donne des données plus ou moins fausse.


----------



## Tox (27 Mars 2010)

Et actuellement, comme sur ma machine, tu es stabilisé autour des 4900-5000 mAh... La perte immédiate est bien de 10%, à moins qu'il y ait un vrai problème entre la batterie et la carte-mère.

Sachant que de nombreux MB ont une batterie ne montrant pas une telle  faiblesse, je ne partage pas ton optimisme. Soit cette batterie présente une défaillance (somme toute assez bénigne), soit il y a une erreur logicielle qui se produit, erreur qui n'apparaît que sur certaines machines. Dans tous les cas, il existe des MB qui ne sont pas amputés d'une partie de leur autonomie et qui fonctionnent de manière optimale.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et actuellement, comme sur ma machine, tu es stabilisé autour des 4900-5000 mAh... La perte immédiate est bien de 10%, à moins qu'il y ait un vrai problème entre la batterie et la carte-mère.
> 
> Sachant que de nombreux MB ont une batterie ne montrant pas une telle  faiblesse, je ne partage pas ton optimisme. Soit cette batterie présente une défaillance (somme toute assez bénigne), soit il y a une erreur logicielle qui se produit, erreur qui n'apparaît que sur certaines machines. Dans tous les cas, il existe des MB qui ne sont pas amputés d'une partie de leur autonomie et qui fonctionnent de manière optimale.



Ou comme je l'ai dit c'est juste l'utilisation qui donne des chiffres variable ... vu que tu as 5% déjà "dans le vide" ( qui représente la charge/décharge même branché ), au final même le calibrage ne change rien c'est juste pour ceux qui se servent rarement de leurs batterie ( ce qui n'est pas mon cas ). Alors je ne sais pas.


----------



## Mac in black (27 Mars 2010)

Mais arrêtez de calibrer à tout va comme ça 
1 fois tous les 6 mois ça suffit largement !!! (contrairement à ce que dit le manuel Apple)
Sachez tout de même qu'une batterie perd un peu de sa capacité à chaque décharge complète, c'est pour cela qu'il vaut mieux faire des cycles partiels genre en la branchant à 10 - 15%, c'est la meilleure solution pour maintenir une batterie en forme :
et pour preuve mon macbook blanc Fin 2007 est à 99% !


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2010)

Histoire de causer, la batterie SMP de mon deuxième MB Unibody annonce maintenant 5466 mAh (pour 5450 mAh, donnée constructeur) au 29e cycle.


Pour ce qui est du calibrage, je n'y songe plus vraiment, tant l'autonomie est bonne. Auparavant, une journée de travail sans le secteur mettait la batterie à plat et je devais donc calibrer malgré moi. Actuellement sur l'Unibody, il m'arrive fréquemment de rentrer chez moi avec une charge batterie comprise entre 15% et 40%


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Je calibre jamais non plus ... il faut savoir que ton ordinateur s'éteint lorsqu'il reste 15% environ ... donc, ensuite non tu perds rien a une décharge complète combien de fois il faut le dire une batterie n'a pas de mémoire du minimum depuis les nokia 3310 ou la, la batterie avait une mémoire du max et du minimum.

C'est dangereux uniquement en dessous de 5% et ordinateur allumé ce qui est impossible.

Je suis à 91 % là avec 112 cycle, vu le temps rester au environ de 5000 je pense que les 10% de perdu se compense ici, d'ailleurs je suis passé par les 95 % ... donc je vois pas trop le problème finalement sauf au début mais comme je faisait pas gaffe.


----------



## RomanoPingu (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je pense fortement m'acheter un macbook blanc unibody mais je vois que beaucoup on des problèmes avec la batterie.
Je voudrais donc savoir si un cycle correspond bien à une charge + une décharge complete ?
Car j'utilise actuellement mon PC portable quotidiennement (et donc le vide intégralement chaque jour voire 2x / jour parfois) et donc j'ai peur qu'en prenant un mac portable comme celui-ci, l'autonomie de la batterie ne passe de 7h à 4-5h en quelques mois ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Il y a pas de problème d'autonomie pour l'instant, juste on émet comme hypothèse qu'une batterie DP va mourir plus vite que une batterie SMP.


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Avril 2010)

Merci de ta reponse.
Je suis desolé de faire le boulet
mais tu peux expliquer ce que ca veux dire exactement ?


----------



## Tox (2 Avril 2010)

Si nous avons discuté à n'en plus finir, c'est parce que certaines batteries semblent avoir un comportement particulier, avec une perte initiale d'environ 10%. Toutefois, l'autonomie réelle ne s'en ressent pas et la perte initiale se stabilise dès les premiers cycles. En outre, nos seules constatations sont basées sur une information logicielle très relative.

Bref, tu peux te lancer pour deux raisons évidentes : petit un, il y a certainement plus de batteries qui fonctionnent de manière ordinaire que de batteries connaissant cette perte initiale ; petit deux, même avec une perte de 10% (donnée par le logiciel), l'autonomie semble identique.

Les MB unibody polycarbonate sont parmi les meilleures machines de la Pomme ! Qu'on se le dise !


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Avril 2010)

Merci des precisions 

les 7h promiz sont-ils tenus ?
et des que l'on surf et que l'on fait de la bureautique en meme temps on peut esperer combien ?


----------



## Tox (2 Avril 2010)

Si tu parles de surfer avec wifi, l'autonomie devient très variable... Par contre, en usage bureautique, je tiens une journée aisément (avec des pauses bien entendu).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




Artguillaume a dit:


> Je suis à 91 % là avec 112 cycle, vu le temps rester au environ de 5000 je pense que les 10% de perdu se compense ici, d'ailleurs je suis passé par les 95 % ... donc je vois pas trop le problème finalement sauf au début mais comme je faisait pas gaffe.



Le problème : mon MB de 2007 compte 559 cycles et 5130 mAh pour une batterie donnée, sauf erreur, à 5200 mAh.


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Avril 2010)

Je parlais d'utiliser la bureautique ET le wifi (pour les cours, internet est indispensable )


----------



## Ekow (3 Avril 2010)

Au cas ou ça intéresse du monde, ma batterie qui indiquait 90 ou 91% de santé pour 5094mAh en capacité de charge complète s'est finalement "réveillée".
Elle indique désormais 95% pour 5196mAh et cela au bout de 27 cycles de charge.

Je n'ai rien fait de plus ou de moins depuis mon dernier message donc peut être que pour certaines batteries, un rodage est nécessaire...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Si tu parles de surfer avec wifi, l'autonomie devient très variable... Par contre, en usage bureautique, je tiens une journée aisément (avec des pauses bien entendu).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------
> 
> ...




Il y aussi des batterie morte qui affiche le max, et 100 % de santé j'ai envie de te dire.

Au passage je suis repassé au dessus des 5000 mA ....


----------



## Tox (3 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Il y aussi des batterie morte qui affiche le max, et 100 % de santé j'ai envie de te dire.


 Si ce n'est que nous parlons de batterie en état de marche, ce qui est le cas de mon MB de 2007 

Entre 4900 et 5000, même combat ! La batterie DP de ma première machine effectue ce genre de variations...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------




Ekow a dit:


> Au cas ou ça intéresse du monde, ma batterie qui indiquait 90 ou 91% de santé pour 5094mAh en capacité de charge complète s'est finalement "réveillée".
> Elle indique désormais 95% pour 5196mAh et cela au bout de 27 cycles de charge.
> 
> Je n'ai rien fait de plus ou de moins depuis mon dernier message donc peut être que pour certaines batteries, un rodage est nécessaire...


J'ai constaté le même réveil sur la batterie SMP qui est passée en 30 cycles de 96% à 100%.


----------



## ~Pi~ (6 Avril 2010)

J'ai déjà posté sur ce thread car je rencontre le même problème. Après 5 mois d'utilisation, j'ai très nettement l'impression que Coconut (et l'OS) réagit assez finement à la manière dont vous utilisez le macbook. Je m'explique:

J'ai eu le même problème que vous: batterie qui fluctue très régulièrement entre 97% et 90%. J'ai même atteins les 80% il y a peu. 

Cependant depuis que j'utilise tout les jours l'ordinateur sur batterie (6heures par jour, ce qui la fait descendre entre 25 et 35%), et surtout que je le débranche la nuit une fois chargé la santé de la batterie est beau fixe (98%) et stable depuis deux semaines.

D'où mon impression. Pour moi ça dépend très nettement de la manière dont vous utilisez l'ordi. Ne pas le laisser sur secteur inutilement (surtout la nuit), débrancher le lorsque vous travaillez dessus (jusqu'à 80% par exemple) et bien sur petit calibrage de temps en temps.

En espérant que la santé de la batterie tienne toujours aussi bien .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec PI.

Au passage : 

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    3464
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5010
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    115
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -732
  Tension (mV) :    11669

__________________________________________________________________

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    1811
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5226
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    117
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -1783
  Tension (mV) :    10961

Batterie à 96 %  (istat)


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2010)

J'suis épaté !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> J'suis épaté !



J'ai été surpris aussi si sa peut te rassurer, mais dans le bon sens 

Je suis en train de le charger la : 

  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    4855
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5224


----------



## flibou (7 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un Macbook Unibody blanc depuis hier et j'aimerai avoir des informations.
Normalement je pense l'utiliser tous les jours. Donc il faudra que je le charge tous les jours en principe. Est-ce que c'est bien pour l'ordinateur ?
Est-ce que si je le recharge et qu'il est allumé, ca rend la batterie moins forte  ? :mouais:


----------



## Tox (8 Avril 2010)

A mon humble avis, ne plus se prendre la tête avec l'emploi de la batterie sur la génération unibody 

Si on a une prise à disposition, hop sur le secteur ! Sinon, zou sur la batterie !


----------



## ~Pi~ (8 Avril 2010)

Commence par suivre les recommandations sur le site d'Apple.  Ce sera déjà très bien. Une règle d'or: toujours charger jusqu'à 100%, et un etalonage tout les mois. C'est déjà un très bon début, le reste relève plus du détail ou de la névrose de geek .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Tox a vider son énergie  Je suis à 5249 maintenant lol


----------



## arrakiss (11 Avril 2010)

Ma batterie se ravigote lol !

En effet, MBP mid 2007 agé de 29 mois. 
366 cycles.
Vers 300 cycle je suis descendu à 44% - 50% de santé, oscillait entre ces deux valeur jusqu'à 350 cycle.
Là, depuis une quinzaine de cycles, je suis entre 65-75% de santé et cela se ressent sur l'autonomie.
J'avais prévu de changer de batterie sous peu et bien je vais encore prolonger. Quitte à aller jusqu'au bout avec cet ordi.

J'ai pas fais de calibration. juste qu'une fois que je suis sur batterie je vais jusqu'au bout de l'autonomie (juste avant que ça s'éteigne).

Quand je calibre c'est un carnage donc je ne le fais pu.

Le dernier, après je me suis retrouvé à 25%, avec même pas 30 minutes d'autonomie.
Donc mnt je garde la technique actuelle.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de lappareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    1339
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5208
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    135
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -1090
  Tension (mV) :    11125


Sa faisait longtemps


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2010)

Veinard !  La batterie de mon premier MB unibody est plutôt en train de fléchir...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Veinard !  La batterie de mon premier MB unibody est plutôt en train de fléchir...



Tout dépend de l'utilisation, tu gagnes 3% en passant d'une utilisation "secteur" à une utilisation beaucoup plus nomade.


----------



## arrakiss (29 Avril 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Ma batterie se ravigote lol !
> 
> En effet, MBP mid 2007 agé de 29 mois.
> 366 cycles.
> ...



Vraiment bizarre...je suis mnt entre 75 et 80% après 380 cycles.


----------



## Ekow (29 Avril 2010)

Après être descendu à 90% environs, ma batterie remonte petit à petit et affiche désormais 99% de sa capacité au bout de 40 cycles. Allez comprendre...

Enfin je ne vais pas me plaindre pour si peu


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Yop je viens signaler que finalement même le logiciel de base sur MAC OS n'est pas stable, en tout cas avec ma batterie, après avoir était stable maintenant ma batterie oscille entre 4800 et 5100, après un période de stabilité. Ce qui est marrant c'est que le chiffre change, sans avoir éteint l'ordinateur, et plus ma batterie est épuisé plus la batterie à une grande capacité. 

  Informations sur le modèle :

  Fabricant  :    DP

  Charge restante (mAh) :    841
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5021

 Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    144

Utilisation toujours très nomade, mais je laisse pas la batterie se vider completement, il manque un petit algorithme dans leurs logiciels pour stabiliser tout sa ... ce qui en soit ne devrait pas être compliqué ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Hum là je ne comprend pas, sa me refais comme les premiers mois .... En 7 cycles une différence de malade (mon post juste au dessus  ....) 

 Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    4193
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4771
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    151
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    -536
  Tension (mV) :    12106

*AVANT : *

Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil : :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0000
  PCB Lot Code :    0000
  Version du programme interne :    0103
  Révision du matériel :    0002
  Révision de pile :    0130
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    958
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    4732
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    62
  Conditions :    Normale
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    3393
  Tension (mV) :    11899


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Je continue mon test en solo de ma batterie pour répondre aux futurs inquiétudes. 

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    9G94207WY9LGA
  Fabricant  :    DP

  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    741
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    5187
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    160

Je constate qu'il y a deux facteurs, déjà l'utilisation fait varier mais à cela il faut ajouter une instabilité du calcul de la capacité de charge complète, car mon utilisation n'a pas changé et la charge complète fait toujours le yoyo. 

Santé 95 %.


----------



## DecouvrirMac (13 Mai 2011)

Je remonte un vieux topic, pour signaler que malgré la relative exactitude des estimations théoriques de votre Macbook, il est indispensable de tester la durer réelle d'utilisation.

Personnellement, en vidéo, internet désactivé, j'atteins 5 heures avec mon MBP 2009 âgé de 15 mois, mais 4 heures en utilisation intensive d'internet.

J'ai trouvé comment faire sur cet article, qui présente un logiciel qui permet de calculer la durée que la batterie du Macbook tient réellement, après une charge complète:

http://www.decouvrirmac.com/2011/calculer-combien-de-temps-sa-batterie-tient-reellement

Et vous, combien ? MB Pro ou normal ?


----------

